# Cam recommendation r



## Toms GTO1! (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a 1970 400 GTO, I'm looking for cam recommendations. I have 3 angle valve seat, going to install threaded studs, looking for more all around power. 
Any suggestions greatly appreciated.
Tom


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What's in it now?
Which transmission do you have?
What's your rear gear ratio?
Are you looking for more low-mid rpm torque or high rpm power?
How much do you have to spend?
Do you have power brakes?
Which carb/intake are you running?
Are you willing to install different valve springs and have the heads machined to fit them?


----------



## Toms GTO1! (Nov 30, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> What's in it now?
> Which transmission do you have?
> What's your rear gear ratio?
> Are you looking for more low-mid rpm torque or high rpm power?
> ...


----------



## Toms GTO1! (Nov 30, 2020)

I have 3 angle valve seats, screw on studs on the rocker arms, will put in new springs.
Turbo 400 trans, torquer intake, holley 750. Don't know the cam specs or rear gears, gears are stock.
Looking for low to mid range power.
Thanks Tom


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Best all around cam is the venerable Pontiac 068...I believe Crane makes a copy, and perhaps others...check with Summit.


----------



## 1964oldgoat (Aug 7, 2020)

maw2078826 said:


> Best all around cam is the venerable Pontiac 068...I believe Crane makes a copy, and perhaps others...check with Summit.


is this also good for a stock 389 4 bbl with 4 speed, looking for good low to mid range torque? Thanks!


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Pontiac's 9779068 Camshaft was originally designated for the 1965-66 389 with tri-power, rated @ 348 HP, although I believe those HP ratings were conservative, as this cam was also specified for the 421 Motor (H.O. & Police), later designated for the 1967 400 & 428 H.O. Motors, 1968-69 H.O. Applications, and in 1970 designated as the Ram Air III Cam...(the aforementioned were running 10.75:1 compression ratio from the factory)...It's final application was for the 1970-71 455 H.O. Motor. Advertised specifications were: 288 Intake duration, 302 Exhaust, with a 407 Inch lift. A very similar cam in duration is Summit's 2802 ( I believe made by Crane) but with a higher lift. The 068 cam is designated for both manual & automatic transmissions, but considering it's duration I would run at least a 3.23 Posi differential...mines a 3.55...Can't go wrong with the 068 as Pontiac Engineers knew what they were doing. P.S. Forgot to mention, AMES Performance offers an exact copy of the 068.


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Follow up to my last...according to AMES, the OEM grinds they are selling are being produced by either Sealed Power, Melling, or Edelbrock. Also if you happen to come across someone selling an NOS 068 Cam, check the front of the cam, an 068 will have an "S" stamped in the nose.


----------

